# How to lower sex drive on cycle



## Texan (Jan 21, 2016)

No shit serious question 
How can I lower my libido on test e?
I'm only on 250 a week and I wanna smash every day it's to the point where my wife hate me and sex haha. She says I'm damaging her down there 

Besides self control what can be done to lower that sex drive?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

jerk off more or get a side piece.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 21, 2016)

Carry a picture around of my wife and ur sex drive will suddenly halt...she looks Phil Simms


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 21, 2016)

my ex girlfriend looked like john goodman with a splash of norm macdonald


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 21, 2016)

What bundy said, just gotta rub one out if shes not down. Pretty sure we've all been there.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 21, 2016)

Get a girlfriend too.  Or prostitutes.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 21, 2016)

Yayas wife looks like Mama June on a heroine binge


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 21, 2016)

Smash till she won't let u anymore and then when she won't just rub one out. Is what it is.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 21, 2016)

Stick your cock in a light socket. That should help.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 21, 2016)

Who the hell would wanna do that!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 21, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Who the hell would wanna do that!


He destroys pussies bro. Destroys them.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2016)

Grease the cats ass!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 21, 2016)

Get her more interested in doing it. Do just get a boner and decide it's time to get laid. Make her enjoy it too. Learn how to give her multiple orgasams and start eating her pussy till she's cums n your mouth. Women have a bigger sex drive than men, you just have to learn how to unlock it for her. 

Buy her some new clothes, and make her feel sexy. It take a while but she will get into it. 

And whatever you do, don't get a girlfriend. She's your wife and deserves respect.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 21, 2016)

What Tren said.

Also quit "smashing" it, make love to that pussy 

She won't enjoy it if you keep hurting her, you're not a porn star


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 21, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Get her more interested in doing it. Do just get a boner and decide it's time to get laid. Make her enjoy it too. Learn how to give her multiple orgasams and start eating her pussy till she's cums n your mouth. Women have a bigger sex drive than men, you just have to learn how to unlock it for her.
> 
> Buy her some new clothes, and make her feel sexy. It take a while but she will get into it.
> 
> And whatever you do, don't get a girlfriend. She's your wife and deserves respect.



Fukn watching Dr Phil again I see........  Hows your E  been?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2016)

Buy a copy of the notebook.  Watch it from 730-915.  She ll be ready.


----------



## Go Away (Jan 23, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Carry a picture around of my wife and ur sex drive will suddenly halt...she looks Phil Simms



Consider yourself lucky. He's a class act


----------



## Go Away (Jan 23, 2016)

I lost my virginity to a chick who looked like Lion-O from Thundercats


----------



## fallout (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's some serious advice.  If I stop having sex multiple times / day with my Fiance she begins to want it less and less.  If we have sex multiple times per day and I give her at least 2 orgasms each time, she becomes horny as **** and I can't keep up with her hardly.  Lock yourself in your room one weekend.  Pick a show that she likes on netflix and hold her and have your hands on her constantly.  take lots of sex breaks.  Invest in one of those super intense vibrating wands.  Make her hold it to her pussy while you **** her doggie.  She will orgasm so hard.. those things are awesome.  Have to buy a good one though.


----------



## green (Jan 24, 2016)

Texan said:


> No shit serious question
> How can I lower my libido on test e?
> I'm only on 250 a week and I wanna smash every day it's to the point where my wife hate me and sex haha. She says I'm damaging her down there
> 
> Besides self control what can be done to lower that sex drive?



this sounds strange because 250 mg / week is rather low dose, are you taking anything else


----------



## Schredder (Jan 24, 2016)

Ya dont just smash it, make her getting off number one priority every single time.  You make her cum first every time and make her feel like your not just using her shell want it more.

And by the way, you think 250mg of Test is bad HAH!!  Try throwing 700mg of Tren in there............


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 24, 2016)

#stayhorny <---- Zeigler Origional

Woman have a 6th sense around men that have or have not been jerking off and are not making pussy the focal point of every thing they do. You'll start to notice that woman are more turned on by men that are focused on doing men stuff like working a job working out bro ing out so on and so forth.

Chill out on the jerk off and focus more on being a dude and then watch all the babes start trying to get some dick off you.


----------



## JackC4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> jerk off more or get a side piece.



This method is proven


----------



## hiletron (Mar 4, 2016)

there are many ways looool


----------



## Locutus61 (Mar 11, 2016)

to reduce sex drive, inject each testicle with 2cc liquid Drano. Works like a charm.


----------

